# Camelot Theme Park - Chorley, UK - May 2014



## CLDR1312 (Jun 4, 2014)

We drove 3hrs from London to check out the remains of Camelot theme park. We spent 3hrs exploring the grounds, and had no trouble getting in, there are actually many possible entrances, but we found walking in the main entrance was the best offered.

There are no cameras, however there is one security guard situated by the Knightmare rollercoaster.. he is very easy to avoid.







This is the first castle structure beyond the main entrance.






A later castle structure that contains a fairly decimated kids playground area. In the distance you can see the "Knightmare" rollercoaster.






The dungeon keeper of "Smiffy's Dungeon of Doom"






A section of what remains in the Dungeon of Doom.






Cute track section of the Knightmare rollercoaster.


----------



## mockingbird (Jun 4, 2014)

Nice selection of shots of the place


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jun 4, 2014)

I want to see this place for myself!


----------



## Potter (Jun 6, 2014)

Looks a big place. Much left?


----------



## fragglehunter (Jun 6, 2014)

not much left to be honest - I spy with my little eye something beginning with S...


Camelot Theme Park by fragglehunter aka Sleepy G, on Flickr


----------



## Simon-G (Jun 14, 2014)

First pic looks like the set of Tekeshis Castle.


----------



## Eagershadow (Jun 17, 2014)

Fantastic location, it would be a fine setting for a mammoth game of Paintball.


----------

